# Mtb TR - Colonnade bike park, Seattle



## cbcbd (Aug 7, 2008)

So, since I have moved here I have shamefully not made it to Whistler yet, I've done minimal mtb cuz I had to fix the thing, and had been trying to find somewhere to replace my weekday haunt like I had in the East.

Well, trails here are different.  I'm in the city and although there are plenty of parks everywhere, most of them are not really built for biking, biking is not allowed, or even if they were they just wouldn't provide continuous lines or technical terrain for a challenge - rock gardens aren't really things that naturally happen here.
30mi from the city you can get to the mountains and the sort of ride with 4+ miles uphill followed with a looong (4mi) good downhill. Good stuff, but not practical for regular weekday rides.

So this group called Backcountry Bicycle Trails Club began a project. They took an unused lot downtown under the highway and built something very cool... yesterday I had a little time and checked it out.

Tight twisty singletrack with log bridges, teeter totters, rollers, skinnies, rock gardens, multiple steps up/down, small drops, trials area, pump track, wall rides, rollercoasters, huge drops, huuge roller, jumps, looong skinnies... anyway, the place is really amazing and very well built (they are slated to finish the whole thing by oct 08). 

I think I need to scope out chainlove for a full face  
Here are a few pics:
Easy section, many switchbacks, log bridges, skinnies, tetters










Wall ride, rollercoaster









Small drop, leading to huge roller:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 7, 2008)

that is very cool!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 7, 2008)

This thread needs to be linked to the Teeter totter and obstacle thread.  This park is way cool!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 7, 2008)

Is that what you are planning for your backyard Tim?

Definitely a different type riding.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Is that what you are planning for your backyard Tim?
> 
> Definitely a different type riding.



Not even close! I am just making a few cheesy obsticals so we can work on our bike skills. I JUST finished a 12'-0" long bridge about 10" wide. It is sitting on the garage floor as I write this. Now I just need to think about what else to make with the rest of the wood I have.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 7, 2008)

That's pretty cool.  Nice use of space!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 7, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Not even close! I am just making a few cheesy obsticals so we can work on our bike skills. I JUST finished a 12'-0" long bridge about 10" wide. It is sitting on the garage floor as I write this. Now I just need to think about what else to make with the rest of the wood I have.


I'll take some pics of the 'backyard' bike course one of my GF's sons built.  He's an ambitious kid who has no access to cable tv or video games.
You'll get some ideas, I'm sure.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 7, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I'll take some pics of the 'backyard' bike course one of my GF's sons built.  He's an ambitious kid who has no access to cable tv or video games.
> You'll get some ideas, I'm sure.



Is that the back yard were they ride the fence? If so was pretty neat. I snooped around one of the vid links you posted?:grin:


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 7, 2008)

They call this park a bike skills park, not a freeride park... I guess the drops aren't big enough for that? There's some big stuff I wouldn't touch... or just roll over 

It is cool to see what they did with this space... a space that otherwise would've been forgotten and overgrown.

Nice thing too about it being under the highway is that it'll stay dry during the rainy months! At least I hope


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Is that the back yard were they ride the fence? If so was pretty neat. I snooped around one of the vid links you posted?:grin:


Snoop away on the video links. 
I don't think I have video of him on a fence, but I could.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 7, 2008)

I think it was on volkgirls page


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 7, 2008)

Here are some more pics to give evil some ideas 

Practice area





Top of the switchbacks:





Drops









More walls





Start to rollercoaster





Long skinny




which ends at a loop





This zig zagging route


----------



## eatskisleep (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow that looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 8, 2008)

CB, this place looks phenomenal!! And what an ingenius use of space. I'm really amazed.


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> So this group called Backcountry Bicycle Trails Club began a project. They took an unused lot downtown under the highway and built something very cool... yesterday I had a little time and checked it out.



Looks very cool, but I'm surprised they received permission to do this. Who owns that land?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm impressed with the use of space, but I wouldn't do most of what is there.  I'm a big chicken, and I'm not afraid to admit it!


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2008)

Very, very cool use of otherwise wasted space!  I don't think I'd have the guts to do much of that, but I like that they took advantage of the situation and made something out of it.  Would be a great way to keep city kids out of trouble, too.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looks very cool, but I'm surprised they received permission to do this. Who owns that land?


The city, and it is basically a city park. BBTC worked directly in conjunction with Seattle Parks and Recreation. They raised a lot of money themselves through donations and also got a grant from the city. 
They started building this in '05 with the work of volunteers. I think I'm going to hit up some volunteer days, it's just a great job they've done here and hopefully other cities will follow.

edit: land is officially owned by the DOT

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/getaways/309155_colonnade29.html


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> The city, and it is basically a city park. BBTC worked directly in conjunction with Seattle Parks and Recreation. They raised a lot of money themselves through donations and also got a grant from the city.
> They started building this in '05 with the work of volunteers. I think I'm going to hit up some volunteer days, it's just a great job they've done here and hopefully other cities will follow.



Very cool. Most municipalities frown on stuff like that, I'd imagine.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Very cool. Most municipalities frown on stuff like that, I'd imagine.


Our local town put in a skateboard, bmx park 4 years ago, in response to donations made on behalf of a local kid who died snowboarding.  The donations covered the cost of the park building, but the upkeep is up to the city.

Edit: I took out the sad stuff about vandalism.  No need to harsh your mellow.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Very cool. Most municipalities frown on stuff like that, I'd imagine.


Seattle seems to be very parks friendly. Lotsa hippies out here 

The lot under the highway was supposedly occupied by overgrown bush, drug addicts, and homeless. From reading articles it seems like the only concern from the neighborhood was the endangering of their "off-leash dog area", which they resolved by building a fence around it and saying that bikers wouldn't be going too faster anyway because of all the obstacles around.


----------

